# 2016 Foals Due



## Custard Cream (15 February 2016)

Thought it might be nice to keep a list of what is due and when. First time Foal Mum here so would be good to speak with more experienced folk! I'll start. 

Dam: ID x TB (Farrah x Rich Rebel)
Sire: Avanti Amorous Archie
Due Date: 18th April 2016

This will be the second foal for the mare. She's had all her EHV injections and will be wormed next month. Quite excited!


----------



## paddi22 (15 February 2016)

I have a surprise foal due in summer (i think) from a sulkie racer mare i got from a charity. Haven't a clue what will come out, but the mare is a lovely, pretty thing so fingers crossed Daddy was ok. Never done a home birth before so very excited now!


----------



## Equi (15 February 2016)

Miniature horse mare due July 12th. My first foal but she's had a few. Home bred by my stallion so I've been there from the very start &#129303;


----------



## Bec26 (15 February 2016)

My ISH mare is due mid May, the Sire is a PRE.

This is her first foal, I didn't think it would be so easy with her being 15 but she took first time.


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (15 February 2016)

That's not too bad. My old WPB mare had her first at 17, and just popped him out. I still have the foal - he's 23 now!



Bec26 said:



			My ISH mare is due mid May, the Sire is a PRE.

This is her first foal, I didn't think it would be so easy with her being 15 but she took first time.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 February 2016)

Custard Cream said:



			Thought it might be nice to keep a list of what is due and when. First time Foal Mum here so would be good to speak with more experienced folk! I'll start. 

Dam: ID x TB (Farrah x Rich Rebel)
Sire: Avanti Amorous Archie
Due Date: 18th April 2016

This will be the second foal for the mare. She's had all her EHV injections and will be wormed next month. Quite excited!
		
Click to expand...

Another half brother/sister for Adorable Alice, how exciting.  Looking forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## ihatework (16 February 2016)

Meep, first time breeder with a maiden mare getting very nervous/excited.

Foal is due 7th April and she is headed off to stud soon.

Balou du Rouet x Bazaars Texas x John O'Gaunt 

Mare is my dressage horse, SHBGB main stud book, 278 points and will come back to work after the foal. She is the horse in my avatar


----------



## Bec26 (16 February 2016)

Tetrarch 1911 said:



			That's not too bad. My old WPB mare had her first at 17, and just popped him out. I still have the foal - he's 23 now!
		
Click to expand...

I really hope her foal just pops out, im quite anxious about it!


----------



## Golden_Match_II (16 February 2016)

My Welsh x TB (in signature) ex eventer (22 points, up to 1*) is in foal to Primitive Faerie Tale due late May/early June. 

Her second foal and she's 14. We have a full sister from last summer who is lovely if looking a bit awkward at the moment!


----------



## scottyg (17 February 2016)

Waiting anxiously for my mare to foal,  due date 19th April.  By Ramiro B out of my Harlequin Du Carel Mare. Its her  (and mine) first foal


----------



## Escada2004 (17 February 2016)

scottyg, my friend has a Ramiro B foal due this year to 

Im a first timer to, my mare has foaled previously in Belgium she is now in foal to Mermus R, she is by Cicero Z out of a Gotthard mare so quite excited  she is an awesome showjumper, so much scope, i produced her to 1.20m level but sadly injured at 7 so now in foal to give her extra time out (injury was Feb 2014) hoping she comes back competing afterwards  she is due mid June


----------



## Custard Cream (18 February 2016)

How are all the mummies to be doing? My mare is looking pretty round, living out at the moment. I can't wait for the weather to turn and for it to be spring properly!

I bought various bits for the 'Foal Kit', hoping not to need any of it. Am pretty lucky in that my vet lives a mile from the yard.


----------



## scottyg (18 February 2016)

Escada do you know her mares breeding? Is your friend on here?  Would be fab to swap pics when they arrive safely  (positive thoughts going out in the ether) lol.   And good luck with your mare too,   She will be showing soon!  CUSTARD - My mare shown early despite being maiden and deep.  She's huge now but I don't know how to upload on here


----------



## Asha (18 February 2016)

scottyg said:



			Waiting anxiously for my mare to foal,  due date 19th April.  By Ramiro B out of my Harlequin Du Carel Mare. Its her  (and mine) first foal
		
Click to expand...

Ooohh, this sounds like a great mix. I was talking to someone very close to Ramiro, and was told he stamps all his stock with the most amazing temperament. Looking forward to photos.


----------



## Escada2004 (18 February 2016)

scottyg unfortunately her mares breeding isnt recorded so they are unsure but she competed up to 1.30m level BS and is a lovely mare hence putting her in foal  she isnt on here either. Good luck with everything, exciting times hey! My mare is also Huge already, although she is a good doer and has a lot of bone to, she can live on fresh air even when in work! Dreading how big she will be in another couple of months!


----------



## Princess16 (18 February 2016)

Ooh I have foal envy! You do know We will require photos&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## dominobrown (18 February 2016)

Very nervous about my mare, its both our fist time!
Due 30th may.


----------



## ashlingm (19 February 2016)

I've an RID mare (cream of diamonds x glenagyle rebel) in foal to Gortfree Hero. Due 14th of June 

This will be her 5th foal and my second. I bought her in 2013 unknowingly in foal....so we had a little summer surprise. Much more organised this time round!

Liath (taken yesterday)






Gortfree Hero






Her last little surprise


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 February 2016)

Did that foal straighten up ok ?


----------



## scottyg (19 February 2016)

Thank you Asha.  I'm certainly hoping it's a good mix,  as its not a mix that I've seen more than one of!   My mare has a very good temperament so I hope that  I'd have to be unlucky to get one that hasn't lol . And of course,  pictures are a must lol


----------



## GemG (20 February 2016)

Oh how exciting! I was in your position last year with an experienced mare (trakehner) who duly foaled in expert style in the field at 10am ish in front of an audience (who kept a good distance!).     

I do recall the nervous run up, checking constantly, bedding her down deep in huge pen every night etc (she waited until she was turned out that morning!) .  

Good luck everyone, it's quite an emotional experience (ours is 10 months old now). Where did the time go.


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (20 February 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Did that foal straighten up ok ?
		
Click to expand...

My word, that brings back memories! My 23-y-old out of my old WPB was born with his front legs (when viewed from the front) in a lovely zig-zag, and his spine so arched he had to launch himself upright when lying down like a dolphin jumping! I remember my vet went haywire recommending plaster casts and all sorts of things. An old neighbour who had bred hunters and steeplechasers all his life and was a county judge told me that was nonsense. He was absolutely right when he said these things tend to sort themselves out and wee Albert was as straight as a die within a week. It's so common in Shetland foals - we just keep them in on concrete for a wee while and bob's your uncle. In nearly 40 years of breeding natives, I've never seen one that didn't come right. I've also seen a lot of TB foals born over at the knee, and after a week or two are nice and straight. It's amazing to see these youngsters unfurl, like a butterfly's wings.


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (20 February 2016)

While we await our nippers, why not have a wee look at these cuties. TB babies are now popping out all over the place, and this gallery is updated daily.

http://live.racingpost.com/Event/Racing_Post_Foal_Gallery_2016


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 February 2016)

Custard Cream said:



			Thought it might be nice to keep a list of what is due and when. First time Foal Mum here so would be good to speak with more experienced folk! I'll start. 

Dam: ID x TB (Farrah x Rich Rebel)
Sire: Avanti Amorous Archie
Due Date: 18th April 2016

This will be the second foal for the mare. She's had all her EHV injections and will be wormed next month. Quite excited!
		
Click to expand...


This is my favourite picture of my Archie filly.  You won't be disappointed CC, Archie stamps his foals good and proper.  The temperament he puts in is superb, mine was super easy to handle and we did not break her as such, it was more - here is your saddle off you go !, that was last summer.  She was turned away over the winter and we got back on her recently and again it was like handling an older horse.  I was fortunate enough to meet Archie and Rita when I collected the semen.  Archie was so mild and gentle I found myself wondering if he was a stallion !

I wish I was a bit younger, I would love another Archie foal.


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (20 February 2016)

I would love to see a pic of her as a grown-up!


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 February 2016)

Tetrarch 1911 said:



			I would love to see a pic of her as a grown-up!
		
Click to expand...

I only have scruffy ones as she has been left to grow on and all the time has had to be thrown at my feral carthorse project.

I am hoping she will mature this summer and go out as a small hunter or lightweight show cob.

First time ridden off line






Rising 3


----------



## ashlingm (20 February 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Did that foal straighten up ok ?
		
Click to expand...




Tetrarch 1911 said:



			My word, that brings back memories! My 23-y-old out of my old WPB was born with his front legs (when viewed from the front) in a lovely zig-zag, and his spine so arched he had to launch himself upright when lying down like a dolphin jumping! I remember my vet went haywire recommending plaster casts and all sorts of things. An old neighbour who had bred hunters and steeplechasers all his life and was a county judge told me that was nonsense. He was absolutely right when he said these things tend to sort themselves out and wee Albert was as straight as a die within a week. It's so common in Shetland foals - we just keep them in on concrete for a wee while and bob's your uncle. In nearly 40 years of breeding natives, I've never seen one that didn't come right. I've also seen a lot of TB foals born over at the knee, and after a week or two are nice and straight. It's amazing to see these youngsters unfurl, like a butterfly's wings.
		
Click to expand...

Yep he did ... He's less than 12 hours old in that picture. I had the vet out that day for a check over and he said he would straighten up in a week...it actually took less!


----------



## Custard Cream (21 February 2016)

Adorable Alice - absolutely gorgeous! Yes, I made the mammoth trip to visit Archie and Rita. He's gorgeous and his temperament was what swung it for me. This is my first foal and first youngster that will be my own, so I wanted something that would (in theory) be easy to handle and do. 

Very excited. My mare is still in a LW rug at the mo....it's below freezing at night here up in County Durham. I can't wait for the weather to turn to get her out of it.


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 February 2016)

Custard Cream said:



			Adorable Alice - absolutely gorgeous! Yes, I made the mammoth trip to visit Archie and Rita. He's gorgeous and his temperament was what swung it for me. This is my first foal and first youngster that will be my own, so I wanted something that would (in theory) be easy to handle and do. 

Very excited. My mare is still in a LW rug at the mo....it's below freezing at night here up in County Durham. I can't wait for the weather to turn to get her out of it.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey that was a trip !  Rita is lovely and still keeps in touch, she loves to be get up to date on Archie's babies.

It is exciting, I was unbearable and on foal watch at least 3 weeks too early !  but the satisfaction of being the person who broke the membrane and hearing the first gasp of life will never leave me.  Can you tell I have never had children !

Alice was born at 4am on 11th May and we had lovely weather so she was allowed out the day after she was born.  My friend is my vet and she was on hand throughout.  She said to me to keep an eye on the foal for the first couple of hours when the foal went out.  I parked my car adjacent the nursery paddock and got comfortable to watch.  Now bearing in mind I had been awake for days and nights for an age I was a little jaded.  I fell asleep in the car and managed to slide down the seat.  I woke up rather wedged under the steering wheel and had no idea where I was !

I had booked the entire week off and I must have slept for at least 4 days solid.  Foal waiting is exhausting, but when the foal is here you can get rid of a lot of time just watching and enjoying.


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (21 February 2016)

Gosh, she looks as though she could go all day! She looks so sensible and calm. What a lovely lightweight cob she'd make. Are you ever tempted to repeat the mating? The dam has a lot of presence and has such a kind eye. I'm also intrigued by your feral carthorse project!


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (21 February 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Blimey that was a trip !  Rita is lovely and still keeps in touch, she loves to be get up to date on Archie's babies.

It is exciting, I was unbearable and on foal watch at least 3 weeks too early !  but the satisfaction of being the person who broke the membrane and hearing the first gasp of life will never leave me.  Can you tell I have never had children !

Alice was born at 4am on 11th May and we had lovely weather so she was allowed out the day after she was born.  My friend is my vet and she was on hand throughout.  She said to me to keep an eye on the foal for the first couple of hours when the foal went out.  I parked my car adjacent the nursery paddock and got comfortable to watch.  Now bearing in mind I had been awake for days and nights for an age I was a little jaded.  I fell asleep in the car and managed to slide down the seat.  I woke up rather wedged under the steering wheel and had no idea where I was !

I had booked the entire week off and I must have slept for at least 4 days solid.  Foal waiting is exhausting, but when the foal is here you can get rid of a lot of time just watching and enjoying.






Click to expand...

Oh, that timeless moment when the foal turns from an inanimate object into a living, breathing creature, eyes blinking, snotting fluid and limbs beginning to really move. And then there is that first look between mum and baby, her soft chuckles and her delight in her new child. You just can't match it. And you've caught it beautifully in your picture.


----------



## Kathy657 (21 February 2016)

Advanced event mare by Contendro 1. Foal  due middle of May. By Diarado. It's her first foal.


----------



## Custard Cream (22 February 2016)

Kathy - sounds an exciting match!

AA - utterly gorgeous photo, oh I can't wait!


----------



## Kacey88 (24 February 2016)

ashlingm said:



			I've an RID mare (cream of diamonds x glenagyle rebel) in foal to Gortfree Hero. Due 14th of June 

Click to expand...

Oh how exciting, I love Gortfree Hero. He always makes me gasp at the RDS! Best of luck to you, will look forward to the pictures.


----------



## Custard Cream (24 February 2016)

My mare is moulting for Britain at the moment, can't wait till the sun is shining all sleek on her summer coat!

Her tummy has really dropped in the last week or so and she's looking pretty huge!


----------



## volatis (25 February 2016)

First one due in a quite a few years (last one is almost 4!).
Trakehner mare (Elf) by Tycoon is due to Rotspon (Hanoverian by Rubinstein). Elf has had 6 foals, only 1 was a colt. 
This cross should be a very talented but amateur friendly dressage horse.
Don't have my mares at home anymore so not foaling her down myself, which will be weird.


----------



## Custard Cream (3 March 2016)

Here's my mummy to be enjoying some rare spring sunshine this morning. Her tummy is looking pretty low now!


----------



## Kathy657 (3 March 2016)

She looks a lot fatter than my mare who's due around 20th May with her 1st  foal. Exciting times


----------



## GemG (3 March 2016)

Custard Cream said:



			Here's my mummy to be enjoying some rare spring sunshine this morning. Her tummy is looking pretty low now!






Click to expand...

She looks great!


----------



## Custard Cream (3 March 2016)

Kathy657 said:



			She looks a lot fatter than my mare who's due around 20th May with her 1st  foal. Exciting times
		
Click to expand...

Foal is definitely big! I'm pleased with her overall weight though as she's come through the winter looking a lot sleeker than normal....she can get fat on fresh air. (Just carrots and a balancer in her food bowl much to her disgust).


----------



## Custard Cream (3 March 2016)

GemG said:



			She looks great!
		
Click to expand...

I've noticed in this picture that she's really sloping off from the top of her rump to tail. Her boobs are starting to get a bit larger too.


----------



## ihatework (3 March 2016)

Custard Cream said:



			Here's my mummy to be enjoying some rare spring sunshine this morning. Her tummy is looking pretty low now!
		
Click to expand...

She is looking more pregnant than mine!
Mine hasn't gone for the dropped belly look yet and she is only 5 weeks off her due date. I'd have put money on her looking like a beached whale by now but she has surprised me!


----------



## GemG (3 March 2016)

Custard Cream said:



			I've noticed in this picture that she's really sloping off from the top of her rump to tail. Her boobs are starting to get a bit larger too.
		
Click to expand...

I used to take a picture on my phone daily of mare's bum from side and rear (and belly from side) as it got near full term and you could see the difference as she slackened off behind.  Glad no one interrogated my mobile (strange collection of horse bum photos !?!?), but when you're with them daily you don't always notice the subtle changes.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 March 2016)

GemG said:



			I used to take a picture on my phone daily of mare's bum from side and rear (and belly from side) as it got near full term and you could see the difference as she slackened off behind.  Glad no one interrogated my mobile (strange collection of horse bum photos !?!?), but when you're with them daily you don't always notice the subtle changes.
		
Click to expand...

LOL, I did exactly the same with my mare.  I also intended to keep them so I could use them to show others how they change.  Ended up deleting them but it was interesting to see.

She caught me out though by not waxing up.  After all the trouble I went to I missed it!


----------



## GemG (5 March 2016)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			LOL, I did exactly the same with my mare.  I also intended to keep them so I could use them to show others how they change.  Ended up deleting them but it was interesting to see.

She caught me out though by not waxing up.  After all the trouble I went to I missed it!
		
Click to expand...

Lol, mine are deleted too now!  ... And yes she never waxed up either!  But duly foaled in broad daylight 11am ish in the field for all to see!  ...you can't follow them through snow. 

(Apparently she practically dragged my husband to the field to be turned out that particular morning when she usually just potters along - she must have wanted to have her baby outside!)

The tell tale sign for this mare was the mucus plug coming away - started about 7 days prior to foaling.


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 March 2016)

Tetrarch 1911 said:



			Gosh, she looks as though she could go all day! She looks so sensible and calm. What a lovely lightweight cob she'd make. Are you ever tempted to repeat the mating? The dam has a lot of presence and has such a kind eye. I'm also intrigued by your feral carthorse project!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, She is very sensible but there will be no repeat mating as I am too old now and I am a 'home for life' owner providing the horse is genuine and kind.

This is the mare I would like to send to Archie with the hope of getting a heavyweight show hunter.  One can but dream !


----------



## AllyEquestrian (15 March 2016)

First time breeder! My ISH mare is due to foal on the 5th May, in foal to Tolan R. She has had a foal before i bought her which eases my mind a bit. very excited


----------



## Custard Cream (17 March 2016)

Little update - mare is now 306 days and I've started bringing her in at night to keep an eye out. 

Pointy tummy:






Big Bed:






Lady bits starting to relax - they are about an inch longer than normal (yes, I've been measuring!)






pH Testing - managed to get the first squirt of milk tonight - it was wee coloured. High pH, so a little way off yet:


----------



## abb123 (18 March 2016)

Had to laugh at you measuring her lady bits! The things we do for horses 

How exciting for you!!


----------



## Custard Cream (18 March 2016)

I know - it's awful isn't it! It's the scientist in me! I'm trying not to draw a graph....


----------



## Stormy123456 (20 March 2016)

We're waiting for our TB x mare to foal any day. She was due on the 14th March. She's in foal to Future Gravitas. It will be her second and final foal.


----------



## Pippin79 (24 March 2016)

We have four due this year by Renkum Radetzky.  Three in May and one in June so have a bit of a wait yet!


----------



## ihatework (25 March 2016)

We are now into the final fortnight and no mistaking there is a foal in there now!


----------



## Custard Cream (26 March 2016)

Exciting Scottyg!

My mare is 315 days today. Her milk is testing at 6.5-6.75 pH so I don't think we are too far away. Small amount of wax but she had more wax 2 weeks ago!

Lady parts are wrinkly, they retract when I look, must be shy. 

Haven't started camping out yet. Have s camera up but can't stream so means a drive to yard late night to check and I make the decision to sleep over then. Think today's weather will have put her off as she got caught in heavy rain shower.


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 March 2016)

Custard Cream said:



			Exciting Scottyg!

My mare is 315 days today. Her milk is testing at 6.5-6.75 pH so I don't think we are too far away. Small amount of wax but she had more wax 2 weeks ago!

Lady parts are wrinkly, they retract when I look, must be shy. 

Haven't started camping out yet. Have s camera up but can't stream so means a drive to yard late night to check and I make the decision to sleep over then. Think today's weather will have put her off as she got caught in heavy rain shower.
		
Click to expand...

I can't wait to see the foal, half sister Alice says hurry up.


----------



## crabbymare (26 March 2016)

Custard Cream said:



			Exciting Scottyg!

My mare is 315 days today. Her milk is testing at 6.5-6.75 pH so I don't think we are too far away. Small amount of wax but she had more wax 2 weeks ago!

Lady parts are wrinkly, they retract when I look, must be shy. 

Haven't started camping out yet. Have s camera up but can't stream so means a drive to yard late night to check and I make the decision to sleep over then. Think today's weather will have put her off as she got caught in heavy rain shower.
		
Click to expand...

at those ph readings she could foal any time so as its a bank holiday and I assume you are not working the next couple of days it may be worth staying up there very soon. look forwards to seeing the foal pictures in the morning


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 March 2016)

crabbymare said:



			at those ph readings she could foal any time so as its a bank holiday and I assume you are not working the next couple of days it may be worth staying up there very soon. look forwards to seeing the foal pictures in the morning 

Click to expand...

Opps, I bet Custard Cream has just had a melt down.


----------



## crabbymare (26 March 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Opps, I bet Custard Cream has just had a melt down.
		
Click to expand...

I hope not. but once the ph drops to there they do tend to foal when you least expect it and preferably when you think oh it will not happen tonight


----------



## Custard Cream (26 March 2016)

I know, I'm so excited!


----------



## Custard Cream (26 March 2016)

Thanks crabby, she has history of pretending and holding off, but I'll test again at ten and make a decision then. 


EEK - though worried it's under 320 days


----------



## crabbymare (26 March 2016)

Custard Cream said:



			Thanks crabby, she has history of pretending and holding off, but I'll test again at ten and make a decision then. 


EEK - though worried it's under 320 days
		
Click to expand...

its not that far off 320 and she is known to foal early so as long as you keep a close check on her and have 2 or 3 vets numbers plus those of the yard owner/manager etc with you she should give you a cute bouncy foal with no problems and not need any of them!


----------



## Custard Cream (26 March 2016)

Right heading off. Will update!


----------



## Custard Cream (26 March 2016)

pH is back up to 7! Milk is slightly clearer and sticky. Munching happily. Inside lady bits is salmon pink. No sign of discomfort.


----------



## Custard Cream (27 March 2016)

6.5 this morning and dripping!


----------



## ihatework (27 March 2016)

Custard Cream said:



			6.5 this morning and dripping!
		
Click to expand...

Meep, it's going to be soon! Exciting


----------



## crabbymare (27 March 2016)

agree she will not be long now. if I remember correctly you are pregnant as well? so may be worth you trying to get some sleep this afternoon so you dont suffer tonight. hopefully tomorrow there will be a foal and you can spend all day staring at him or her


----------



## Custard Cream (27 March 2016)

Yes, I'm 20w and have had a good 3 hrs back in bed this afternoon. Didn't help that I spent the morning in tears (another story) but went up at lunchtime to check her, nothing doing. Her back legs are all quite sticky down the insides so agree it won't be long....unless she plans on stringing this out!


----------



## Custard Cream (27 March 2016)

Nothing doing tonight, pH is 6.75. Waxy teats, no other impending signs. She's munching her head off like normal!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (27 March 2016)

My mare was dripping wax in the morning and had him about 10.15pm, I missed it by a few minutes.  I hope you are ok?

One of my others foaled early morning, again, missed that one too. 

All the best for a safe foaling.


----------



## Custard Cream (28 March 2016)

I'll be honest, I'm knackered. Just about to head back over there. Think I'll end up starting to sleep there as I did nothing but worry all night and got hardly any sleep. 
I'll be sad if I miss it, but as long as all healthy I don't really mind.


----------



## Custard Cream (28 March 2016)

All well, no foal. She's 317 days today. pH is 7 again, turned her out for a good leg stretch.


----------



## Princess16 (28 March 2016)

Ooh keep logging into this for news OP! Exciting times but make sure you look after yourself too at 20 wks pg yourself ! 

Hoping it won't be too much longer and you'll have a beautiful new foal


----------



## popsdosh (28 March 2016)

Custard Cream said:



			All well, no foal. She's 317 days today. pH is 7 again, turned her out for a good leg stretch.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry CC just goes to show what a lot of us breeders know PH testing is a waste of time . from many years experience they come when their ready and less faffing about the better the outcome . However I hope it comes soon for both your sakes.


----------



## twiggy2 (28 March 2016)

popsdosh said:



			Sorry CC just goes to show what a lot of us breeders know PH testing is a waste of time . from many years experience they come when their ready and less faffing about the better the outcome . However I hope it comes soon for both your sakes.
		
Click to expand...

I was always told not to touch the milk bar, the only thing that should go there is the foal, we were also told that stimulating it can increase early milk production before the foal is born and mean the foal misses out on colostrum-not sure how true all that is as I have had very little to do with mares in foal and foaling.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (28 March 2016)

One of my forest mares held onto hers, the weather was horrible, I reckon she went an extra 3-4wks.  

Look after yourself.


----------



## crabbymare (28 March 2016)

twiggy2 said:



			I was always told not to touch the milk bar, the only thing that should go there is the foal, we were also told that stimulating it can increase early milk production before the foal is born and mean the foal misses out on colostrum-not sure how true all that is as I have had very little to do with mares in foal and foaling.
		
Click to expand...

with ph testing you are only taking a couple of drips to see what colour the test strip turns to so it should not be anywhere near enough to stimulate milk and should not interfere with the colostrum.  the mare will produce (I think) 1-2 liters of colostrum so if you total the drips that you would take you will probably have between a teaspoonfull and a desert spoonful in total to give a visual idea of the volumes involved


----------



## crabbymare (28 March 2016)

Custard Cream said:



			I'll be honest, I'm knackered. Just about to head back over there. Think I'll end up starting to sleep there as I did nothing but worry all night and got hardly any sleep. 
I'll be sad if I miss it, but as long as all healthy I don't really mind.
		
Click to expand...

not suprised you are knackered. sometimes when you get to the point where they could drop at any time it is easier to sleep there as you only have to wake up properly when you see action starting (or finishing) whereas if you travel to a yard you need to be fully awake to drive. look after yourself and make sure you get enough sleep


----------



## popsdosh (28 March 2016)

crabbymare said:



			with ph testing you are only taking a couple of drips to see what colour the test strip turns to so it should not be anywhere near enough to stimulate milk and should not interfere with the colostrum.  the mare will produce (I think) 1-2 liters of colostrum so if you total the drips that you would take you will probably have between a teaspoonfull and a desert spoonful in total to give a visual idea of the volumes involved
		
Click to expand...

For what benefit ? Seriously does it never occur that any messing about has the potential to delay foaling! Sorry but its one of my biggest bug bears that mares are not left alone to get on with it. I have some valuable sports horse mares and in three years I have not seen one foal . I know most will be horrified but thats how I do things never had a problem in all that time they know best. 
Just give her some space and let her get on with it . Most problems are brought about by change in routine !


----------



## zigzag (28 March 2016)

You will do all this running back and forth to keep an eye on her, and she will probably have when you turn her out in the morning! leave her be  and let her get on with it lol, she probably hanging on because you are disturbing her


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (29 March 2016)

popsdosh said:



			For what benefit ? Seriously does it never occur that any messing about has the potential to delay foaling! Sorry but its one of my biggest bug bears that mares are not left alone to get on with it. I have some valuable sports horse mares and in three years I have not seen one foal . I know most will be horrified but thats how I do things never had a problem in all that time they know best. 
Just give her some space and let her get on with it . Most problems are brought about by change in routine !
		
Click to expand...

Well, in over 30 years of foaling mares I've seen many, many foals born, I've seen a disaster or two that neither I nor my vet could have ever prevented, and also saved a few foals that would have been dead (probably along with their dam) had I not kept a close eye on the mare. They are all used to the routine, they know me and trust me, and more often than not I get a chuckle of welcome as I drag my exhausted behind into the stable at 3am for the umpteenth night in a row. And it doesn't matter if it's one of my sturdy little Shetland mares or my valuable TB broodmares - they're treated all the same. It's part of the joy of breeding horses, and also part of the responsibility. And while I try to be non-intrusive, the little disturbance - if any - is a miniscule price to pay if it means you have a healthy mum and foal at the end of it.


----------



## Princess16 (29 March 2016)

Any updates CC?


----------



## Custard Cream (29 March 2016)

Nothing doing - pH is back up to 7, so she's turned out and enjoying some early morning sunshine. 318 days today.


----------



## popsdosh (29 March 2016)

Tetrarch 1911 said:



			Well, in over 30 years of foaling mares I've seen many, many foals born, I've seen a disaster or two that neither I nor my vet could have ever prevented, and also saved a few foals that would have been dead (probably along with their dam) had I not kept a close eye on the mare. They are all used to the routine, they know me and trust me, and more often than not I get a chuckle of welcome as I drag my exhausted behind into the stable at 3am for the umpteenth night in a row. And it doesn't matter if it's one of my sturdy little Shetland mares or my valuable TB broodmares - they're treated all the same. It's part of the joy of breeding horses, and also part of the responsibility. And while I try to be non-intrusive, the little disturbance - if any - is a miniscule price to pay if it means you have a healthy mum and foal at the end of it.
		
Click to expand...

It is a question of knowing your mares and invariably you sense a problem maybe a day or two out.  The only total disaster we have ever had was a mare we took in for the Vets as they were desperate to get it somewhere quiet its a long story but the mare should never have bred in the first place it had every medication chucked at it to get it in foal and to maintain the pregnancy. 
I dont like the way you imply that I am irresponsible as I am not and have good results! However she is not even in the window for a healthy foal yet,she could potentially go at least another 4 weeks. If it was me I would chuck that Ph kit away as you have proved how unreliable it is. Enjoy it dont stress over it!!!

However back to the point I was trying to make and that is in many years breeding horses most of the issues I have seen or heard about are caused by owners who over watch their mares and to be honest they are not helped by this forum if they believe its the right thing to do and they are almost made paranoid by it.
Sorry but somebody has to have the balls to stick their head up and say its not right. I can guarantee most if not all of the the mares that go dangerously over time are due to being faffed and hassled.

 In this day and age I have no issue with using modern foaling alarms that will tell you with almost total accuracy when its imminent these can be hired for the one off foaling. I have bought a second one this year as I have another maiden to foal. They also help you get a lot of sleep. I know its exciting for owners however that needs tempering by the needs of the mare and her unborn ,they tend to get forgotten in this day and age. All I suggest is give her some space she is the important one and not the drama and excitement us humans get out of it.

OP please do not take this as any criticism as its not meant to be . Of course your excited its only natural but try and enjoy it and relax a bit ,out of all the animals that I have been involved with horses have by far the least problems. I hope you soon post about a healthy foal !


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (29 March 2016)

CC, I hope your mare doesn't wait as long as one of mine did a couple of years ago...she finally decided to drop on day 378.

My two expectant mothers came in yesterday, older mare is within a week of dropping.  Foal was kicking quite merrily last night as I groomed her, not sure whether he/she was enjoying it or telling me to do one!  Younger mare looks like she's maybe 10 days away but she caught us out last time, didn't look anywhere near foaling despite being bang on 11 months 2 weeks, turned up in the field to feed her and another mare and foal and there was the smallest, weediest, grey foal next to her not long born and running around.  For a split second I thought one of the coloured mares in our neighbour's field had foaled, the foal had somehow gotten under the fence and the mare had decided she would adopt it.  Shock does that to you!

She'll not catch me out this time as we have them in the field behind the house where I can keep an eye on them from the kitchen window.  OH and I have even done a mini-sweepstake on dates and sexes for both mares (I thought about opening it up to other people but realised nobody else would think that's normal!)


----------



## Asha (29 March 2016)

Crosshill Pacers said:



			CC,   OH and I have even done a mini-sweepstake on dates and sexes for both mares (I thought about opening it up to other people but realised nobody else would think that's normal!)
		
Click to expand...

You should ! I did it one year , got everyone in the office to pick a date, they also paid a pound, and the winner got to keep the money. The winner actually took all the winning money and bought me a lovely leather headcollar for the foal. 

It was fun though


----------



## GemG (29 March 2016)

They do come when they're ready and my 'checking' was severely limited by having my own demanding breastfeeding baby to contend with.  Mare an experienced broodmare though and (as I've said before on here) she duly foaled when turned out in the field in the morning.  

The only check that was done was to check the feet were 'front hooves' and that they were pointing down the way (so you know it's in the diving out position) and we left her to it.   That particular foal is now approaching her first birthday! 

Try to relax


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (29 March 2016)

Asha said:



			You should ! I did it one year , got everyone in the office to pick a date, they also paid a pound, and the winner got to keep the money. The winner actually took all the winning money and bought me a lovely leather headcollar for the foal. 

It was fun though
		
Click to expand...

I'm due to do a sweepstake for the Grand National (designated office bookie/tipster) so not sure I could convince them to part with any more pound coins for something horse-related!  As for my non-horsey friends, all busy buying houses/getting married/having children and offering me barely-hiding-the-pity looks that 'all' I've got going on in my life is yet another horse...

If anyone on here wants to take a guess, here are the details:

Both mares covered 16th-18th April 2015

Beachgirl is 22, this is her 9th foal (previously F/F/F/C/C/C/F/F), she hasn't foaled since 2014, last time she went approximately 11 months, 3 weeks.  I think we're looking at a foal within a week.

Tracey is 10, this is her 3rd foal (previously F/F), she hasn't foaled since 2014 either, last time she went 11 months 2 weeks to the day and also with her first.  I think she'll foal in the next 7-14 days.

My guesses last night were Beachgirl - colt on Friday 1st April, Tracey - colt on Friday 8th April.  OH went Beachgirl - colt on Sunday 3rd April, Tracey - colt on Friday 8th April.

I am simply doing this to kill time and occupy my mind because I HATE waiting!


----------



## Asha (29 March 2016)

Ok, put me down for beach girl, Colt Saturday 2nd April, Tracey ( fab name ) filly 7th April


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (29 March 2016)

Oh my goodness, why would I imply you are irresponsible? Whatever floats your boat. 

However, there are situations that simply cannot be anticipated a few days ahead of time - the prime one being the foal's position. A foaling alarm doesn't tell you if your foal is coming bum-first and all you can see is a tail. Usually I just pop my head around the door for a moment or two, check the mare and then keep an eye out. If I can see two feet and a nose, I let her get on with it. But I need to know that she's got a handle on this giving birth thing and if anything is even remotely wrong it can be dealt with immediately. 

Foal alarms, while useful, are not foolproof (and some are downright invasive), but if anyone is interested, there is a great article here:

http://www.thehorse.com/articles/13442/foaling-alarms-expecting-company

I have several mares who foal standing up, so they can be awkward for foaling alarms. 





popsdosh said:



			It is a question of knowing your mares and invariably you sense a problem maybe a day or two out.  The only total disaster we have ever had was a mare we took in for the Vets as they were desperate to get it somewhere quiet its a long story but the mare should never have bred in the first place it had every medication chucked at it to get it in foal and to maintain the pregnancy. 
I dont like the way you imply that I am irresponsible as I am not and have good results! However she is not even in the window for a healthy foal yet,she could potentially go at least another 4 weeks. If it was me I would chuck that Ph kit away as you have proved how unreliable it is. Enjoy it dont stress over it!!!

However back to the point I was trying to make and that is in many years breeding horses most of the issues I have seen or heard about are caused by owners who over watch their mares and to be honest they are not helped by this forum if they believe its the right thing to do and they are almost made paranoid by it.
Sorry but somebody has to have the balls to stick their head up and say its not right. I can guarantee most if not all of the the mares that go dangerously over time are due to being faffed and hassled.

 In this day and age I have no issue with using modern foaling alarms that will tell you with almost total accuracy when its imminent these can be hired for the one off foaling. I have bought a second one this year as I have another maiden to foal. They also help you get a lot of sleep. I know its exciting for owners however that needs tempering by the needs of the mare and her unborn ,they tend to get forgotten in this day and age. All I suggest is give her some space she is the important one and not the drama and excitement us humans get out of it.

OP please do not take this as any criticism as its not meant to be . Of course your excited its only natural but try and enjoy it and relax a bit ,out of all the animals that I have been involved with horses have by far the least problems. I hope you soon post about a healthy foal !
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (29 March 2016)

Asha said:



			Ok, put me down for beach girl, Colt Saturday 2nd April, Tracey ( fab name ) filly 7th April
		
Click to expand...

I've just convinced my work colleague to take part (he has no idea about horses whatsoever but says if he's right, I've to name one of the foals after him...ummm, ok?!).

Not sure if these will work but here's some photos of the ladies last summer:

*Coalford Tracey*
http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/ShesSomeDeal/media/Tracey_zpsfekfpfpq.jpg.html?sort=2&o=0

*Saunders Beachgirl*
http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/ShesSomeDeal/media/Beachgirl_zps3c0fsqom.jpg.html?sort=2&o=1


----------



## scottyg (29 March 2016)

Custard Cream,  do you have any photos of teats etc that you could post?  My mare is due the day after yours but doesn't appear as ready as yours. I have taken almost all of April off work,  so I'm just preying it doesn't turn up in may lol


----------



## Magicmadge (30 March 2016)

I have to disagree on the point of leaving them to get on with it. Having bred only 4 myself I've been lucky but several of my friends have not. The result being three dead mares and foals ( too long on their own trying to deliver) one dead foal from membranes not breaking  after birth.  All possibly/ probably avoidable with human intervention. i have a camera and watch from my house so I'm lucky but before I got that I did two hour checks.  I milk test too . I don't however agree with pulling like a tug of war as soon as feet appear , I would only do that if necessary after a check on foal position. We do what WE think is best for our mares, and if a little disturbance prevents tragedy then I'm all for that. My standard shetland is due early July.


----------



## ihatework (30 March 2016)

The one thing I'm coming to learn is that everyone does things differently and will have valid arguments for/against most things.

I was having a conversation with a friend the other day and they milk off the colostrum from the mare and bottle feed it to the foal. They also assist with pulling the foal out even if correct presentation. Their arguments being that why put the mare under undue stress in delivery if you can assist? Why would you risk the foal not getting the colostrum they need?

Actually I don't agree with excessive intervention and would sway more to letting the mare do it naturally. That said I couldn't adopt they completely hands off approach - I couldn't live with myself if I lost my mare/foal over something that could have been prevented. So mine will be under observation from CCTV. When foaling it is my intention that I/someone will be there to observe quietly. No pulling the foal out unless there is a need to! Limited, appropriate assistance to get to the milk bar then leave them alone.

Ironically I had been planning on milk testing but that won't be happening, mare has dictated as such


----------



## popsdosh (30 March 2016)

ihatework said:



			The one thing I'm coming to learn is that everyone does things differently and will have valid arguments for/against most things.

I was having a conversation with a friend the other day and they milk off the colostrum from the mare and bottle feed it to the foal. They also assist with pulling the foal out even if correct presentation. Their arguments being that why put the mare under undue stress in delivery if you can assist? Why would you risk the foal not getting the colostrum they need?

Actually I don't agree with excessive intervention and would sway more to letting the mare do it naturally. That said I couldn't adopt they completely hands off approach - I couldn't live with myself if I lost my mare/foal over something that could have been prevented. So mine will be under observation from CCTV. When foaling it is my intention that I/someone will be there to observe quietly. No pulling the foal out unless there is a need to! Limited, appropriate assistance to get to the milk bar then leave them alone.

Ironically I had been planning on milk testing but that won't be happening, mare has dictated as such 

Click to expand...

Dont get me wrong it is not a totally unknowing approach for want of a better term, luckily years of experience tells you when you need too. However I still say more foals are lost at foaling every year due to mares not being left to relax and settle than by not being there.
I must admit your friends approach I believe is wrong on several points ,for one pulling foals out just for the sake of it is putting the foal and the mare at risk . Two sucking the first colostrum is an important part of the bonding process . However if they feel better like that.
As I say we have never had any catastrophes as I believe most are caused by to much changing routine wise for the mare at critical times for example when the foal is moving in the uterus in prep for foaling . I am a great believer in letting the mare decide where she foals all mine are outside even this time of year we can observe them very easily if we need to and a stable is always available for emergencies.


----------



## Lucy C (30 March 2016)

I`m at the sleep deprived stage with a maiden mare 340 days today.

I`ve had several sleepness nights with her sweating, pacing looking like things are progressing over the last few weeks coming up to 340 days.... she is huge with a dropped belly which seems to change shape every time I look her!!

Monday we had a small bloody show from vulva, very bagged up and dripping clear fluid, vulva very elongated engorged and  bulging, nipping at sides etc lying down and groaning at about 4.30 in the morning and then nothing!!

Yesterday morning we had even bigger bag which stayed up all day lots of twitching tail, kicking sides, urinating and straining, and lots of heavy breathing another sleepless night and all has gone quiet again.

This morning slight bloody show from vulva which is now super engorged and gaping, the inside colour has definitely darkened, bag is very full warm and shiny with dripping clear fluid down legs, minimal wax like deposits

Throughout all this she has been eating like a maniac (shes always been very greedy)

Just wondered if anyone had any experience of these signs coming and going?? and if so how long for with a maiden mare??

Thank you in advance ... any advice very gratefully received


----------



## Kathy657 (30 March 2016)

Magicmadge said:



			I have to disagree on the point of leaving them to get on with it. Having bred only 4 myself I've been lucky but several of my friends have not. The result being three dead mares and foals ( too long on their own trying to deliver) one dead foal from membranes not breaking  after birth.  All possibly/ probably avoidable with human intervention. i have a camera and watch from my house so I'm lucky but before I got that I did two hour checks.  I milk test too . I don't however agree with pulling like a tug of war as soon as feet appear , I would only do that if necessary after a check on foal position. We do what WE think is best for our mares, and if a little disturbance prevents tragedy then I'm all for that. My standard shetland is due early July.
		
Click to expand...

I keep our mare at a stud. We tend to watch on a camera and wait until they've started. Then usually then step in and give them a hand.


----------



## Custard Cream (31 March 2016)

Little update. There's no update! Everything seems to have settled down, pH is consistently at 7 again, so think she's hanging on. She's 320 days today.


----------



## ihatework (31 March 2016)

Custard Cream said:



			Little update. There's no update! Everything seems to have settled down, pH is consistently at 7 again, so think she's hanging on. She's 320 days today.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure where you are based but south/SW has a week of sun forecast I'm hoping this will kick start things!! Mine is due a week today, bag was big this morning but I still think she'll need to relax more behind yet


----------



## Rollin (31 March 2016)

I come late to this thread and have no foals due this year.  I have never done a PH test but have endured the sleepless nights with my CB's and Shagya mares.  They have never read the text books!!

I will say, from experience, as has been suggested, that although our mares don't read the books, they are smart.  Warm weather and baby arrives.  They seem to hold on for a full 12 months if the weather is cold.


----------



## Custard Cream (1 April 2016)

Here you go Scotty


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (1 April 2016)

Any heat/tightness in there, CC? I often find shiny teats is a good indicator! Let's hope you get going soon so you can have a good night's sleep. I have no babbies due this year, so I am living vacuously through everyone else's anticipated wee ones. Although I am thinking about a CCTV for next year ...


----------



## scottyg (1 April 2016)

Thanks cc.  Definitely more developed than my mares!  Wish this weather would warm up.


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (1 April 2016)

I think we're on for a foal in the next 24 hours (probably less).  Beachgirl has altered overnight, not enough for the foal to be imminent but enough for OH to believe it'll be during the small hours of tomorrow morning.  He's at home all day so keeping an eye on her for any changes throughout the day; I'll be home from work by 5 tonight so will take over until about 11 and then we'll double up to do the 'graveyard shift' together.  She's more than capable of bringing #9 into the world by herself as she did with her last foal however we like to be there in case help is needed (and it's been needed in the past with a couple of mares).

Struggling to concentrate in work now!


----------



## Asha (1 April 2016)

Crosshill Pacers said:



			I think we're on for a foal in the next 24 hours (probably less).  Beachgirl has altered overnight, not enough for the foal to be imminent but enough for OH to believe it'll be during the small hours of tomorrow morning.  He's at home all day so keeping an eye on her for any changes throughout the day; I'll be home from work by 5 tonight so will take over until about 11 and then we'll double up to do the 'graveyard shift' together.  She's more than capable of bringing #9 into the world by herself as she did with her last foal however we like to be there in case help is needed (and it's been needed in the past with a couple of mares).

Struggling to concentrate in work now!
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant, which will mean I picked the right day ! Hope all goes well


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (2 April 2016)

Anyone else up?! I've just taken over from OH on foal watch, camped out on a bale of shavings with the dog for company. Beachgirl hasn't shown much sign of doing anything since nightfall but in the last half hour has become uncomfortable, tail lifting up and down more frequently and more agitated in the stable. That said she's back to munching on some hay now so she's probably at it. Thank god it's not that cold and it's not raining.


----------



## Custard Cream (2 April 2016)

Tetrarch 1911 said:



			Any heat/tightness in there, CC? I often find shiny teats is a good indicator! Let's hope you get going soon so you can have a good night's sleep. I have no babbies due this year, so I am living vacuously through everyone else's anticipated wee ones. Although I am thinking about a CCTV for next year ...
		
Click to expand...

Boobs have been hot and tight for the last month! She's definitely plateaued, the initial excitement a couple of weeks ago must have just been her getting ready. She's out in the rain in the field today looking happy as larry. Day 322 today...her last foal 9 years ago came on day 331.


----------



## Custard Cream (2 April 2016)

Crosshill Pacers said:



			Anyone else up?! I've just taken over from OH on foal watch, camped out on a bale of shavings with the dog for company. Beachgirl hasn't shown much sign of doing anything since nightfall but in the last half hour has become uncomfortable, tail lifting up and down more frequently and more agitated in the stable. That said she's back to munching on some hay now so she's probably at it. Thank god it's not that cold and it's not raining.
		
Click to expand...

How have you got on Crosshill? Any sign?


----------



## ihatework (2 April 2016)

One of these mares has got to have their baby soon!!!
Mine was starting to look like she might be gearing up on Thursday then apparently spent her spare time galloping around the field yesterday (I mean how/why!!!!!) and came in with barely a bag.


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (2 April 2016)

Nothing. OH took over at 4, he came back around 5 and said she was eating hay and calling to the other mare and wasn't having a foal any time soon.

He's away to Wales now so I'm on duty all day and am just about to cancel a rare girls night out because it looks like it could be tonight/tomorrow morning now instead. Thankfully the group are all horse owners (and breeders) so hopefully they'll understand!


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (3 April 2016)

Colt foal arrived at 7.15am this morning. All seemingly well at the moment, will keep you posted.


----------



## Princess16 (3 April 2016)

Crosshill Pacers said:



			Colt foal arrived at 7.15am this morning. All seemingly well at the moment, will keep you posted.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant news a little boy !! We need pics please


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (3 April 2016)

Most excellent! Congrats !!! Picture please, when you've caught your breath and mum has had time to see to baby ...



Crosshill Pacers said:



			Colt foal arrived at 7.15am this morning. All seemingly well at the moment, will keep you posted.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Custard Cream (3 April 2016)

Congratulations! Photos def needed!!!

My wonderful hubby is in the process of setting up a camera that can take photos and send them to us every 30s.....works brilliantly on our home wifi, but the test is if it will work on the 3G at the yard....


----------



## Mariposa (3 April 2016)

Oh congratulations! Can't wait to see photos!


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (3 April 2016)

Ok so wee man has finally figured out where the free milk bar is and how to use his legs.  Beachgirl has been an old pro and adores him. I'll be honest, I've not had that immediate maternal overload that I've had with some of the foals in the past...I think it's the worrying that everything is going ok.

He's VERY vocal. Groans when he poos, slurps when he's sucking, whinnies like it's going out of fashion.

Will try to get some photos on here as soon as.  But for now could do with some help - a name. His racing name is going to be Crosshill Costa but we are stumped for a nickname. He doesn't look like a Costa so suggestions welcome. Dam = Saunders Beachgirl and sire = Eagle Luck. No significance for April 3rd for OH or me.

Names he can't have as I don't like to re-use are:

Bill, Wilko, Stevie, Charlie, Freddie, Donny, Kenny, Joey, Jimmy, Digby, Parker or Ronnie.

He's come out a kind of muddy brown/pale grey colour which from experience means he should turn jet black. Dam is black, sire is dark bay. Tiny bit of white on both back legs (and I mean a few hairs), one half-white hoof. No other markings. He's also quite big like his older sister Jenny who we bred (Crosshill Azalea), all legs!


----------



## Custard Cream (3 April 2016)

Got to be coffee themed surely?

Coffee
Bean

Erm...


----------



## teacups (3 April 2016)

Names ending in y sound (looks as though you like those) you haven't had yet: Olly, or Marty - any good? Congratulations, by the way!


----------



## ihatework (3 April 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## twiggy2 (3 April 2016)

congratulations
I quite like the name Bean


----------



## scottyg (3 April 2016)

Congratulations on the safe arrival!!   

CC if you get the camera working would you mind giving me the details please?  I've had a nightmare setting my camera up and I'm thinking up giving up and buying a new setup and starting from scratch.


----------



## Custard Cream (3 April 2016)

I will. 

The issue we have had is there is absolutely no phone signal or 3G or anything at the yard, but the YO has an O2 booster box, so I've bought an O2 Sim which allowed me to do FaceTime from the stable on my iPhone. 

Hubby is techie and we currently have a router and camera in the living room....waiting for a USB sim card dongle thing that plugs into the router that the O2 sim can go into.....we'll see if it all works when that arrives.


----------



## splashgirl45 (3 April 2016)

how about colin?
or   coco,  choccy, compo

Fergus, josh, benjy, woody, murphy

congrats, looking forward to the piccies.


----------



## Custard Cream (3 April 2016)

Quick question. 

Those without cameras - at what point did you start sleeping over at the yard? I'm killing myself by doing late night checks (half hour round trip). Mare is 324, pH is steady at 7, back end not very slack, not running milk, no wax. Foaled at 331 with last foal. What made you decide to start sleeping over? 

Hoping to have a camera up tomorrow so the question could be immaterial, but I can't decide if I should be there at this early stage...I'm nearly 21w preggers myself and NEED my sleep, it's making my sickness and heartburn/reflux 100 times worse.


----------



## Asha (3 April 2016)

Crosshill Pacers said:



			Colt foal arrived at 7.15am this morning. All seemingly well at the moment, will keep you posted.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations ! Although he was he should have arrived Saturday !


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 April 2016)

Many congratulations. Waiting patiently for pics.


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (3 April 2016)

Thanks for all the suggestions for a name...we sat with him and mum in the stable earlier tonight and came up with Coffee, James, Roger, Del, Sol...then came home and searched frantically on the internet for anything connected to beaches or eagles because none of them seemed to suit.

And then I found it; a synonym for 'coast' (Costa), which also tied in nicely (according to OH) with where eagles build their nests - CLIFF.

Meet Cliff, who is VERY lazy and VERY friendly!






















CC - we're lucky enough that our house backs on to our training track on the other side of which are our stables so it's a 30 second walk across BUT I pretty much slept there Friday night and to be honest there's no set timescale anybody can give you as to when is right for your mare.  There are general signs but as I've learnt over the years, horses can be very misleading.  Tracey caught us out 2 years ago by not having any sort of udder, no visible signs of being anywhere close to foaling, no obvious changes behind.  We had her pegged as around a fortnight away and then turned up to the field to feed Beachgirl, her foal and Tracey and found Tracey wandering around with her newly-born filly.  OH says she won't do the same this year but I'm looking at her knowing her and Beachgirl were served the same time and thinking 'this mare doesn't look anywhere near ready'.  Hard to know how she's going to progress/how quickly.  Hopefully if you get your camera system set up soon then that will help!


----------



## scottyg (3 April 2016)

Cc.  We have an O2 mast literally 50 metres away from the signal so a very good signal.  What equipment would o need?  Iv got a wireless dlink  camera but can't get the wireless bit working arrgh.


----------



## Asha (3 April 2016)

Gorgeous foal, love the name Cliff


----------



## LadyGascoyne (3 April 2016)

Congrats Crosshill Pacers, Cliff is gorgeous!


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (4 April 2016)

Cliff is utterly delightful!! Is it my imagination or does the wee man have a couple of white hairs on his forehead? Or is that just reflected light? At my age my eyes aren't the best ...

A quick query. I know absolutely nothing about pacers/Standardbreds. Do you breed specifically for pacing ability? What do you look for in a competitive trotter, type wise? I could always go and look at the breed standard, but I prefer to ask breeders/competitors what they look for in their chosen horsey passion!


----------



## Princess16 (4 April 2016)

Cliff is adorable - Congratulations (no pun intended LOL)


----------



## JJS (4 April 2016)

Oh, Cliff is just gorgeous! &#128525; Congrats, Crosshill!


----------



## splashgirl45 (4 April 2016)

what a lovely boy, and my favourite colour as well.. welcome cliff....


----------



## TheMule (4 April 2016)

My mare is huge, uncomfortable and looking ready to burst.... Night 5 of official foalwatch, hoping she gets a move on soon!!


----------



## Custard Cream (4 April 2016)

How many days is she TheMule?

Cliff is fabulous! He looks very cute!


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (4 April 2016)

Tetrarch 1911 said:



			Cliff is utterly delightful!! Is it my imagination or does the wee man have a couple of white hairs on his forehead? Or is that just reflected light? At my age my eyes aren't the best ...

A quick query. I know absolutely nothing about pacers/Standardbreds. Do you breed specifically for pacing ability? What do you look for in a competitive trotter, type wise? I could always go and look at the breed standard, but I prefer to ask breeders/competitors what they look for in their chosen horsey passion!
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I think it's the light  I went back to check a photo I had of his sire thinking he had a star but that's the sire of Tracey's foal.  Cliff's dad has a white sock on his near hind and that's it, and Beachgirl is completely black.

We breed Standardbreds purely for racing, and we only breed pacers and not trotters so yes, it's all about how fast they can pace.  Everyone has a different idea about what makes 'the perfect racehorse', and quite honestly all of the top horses in the UK and indeed the wider world have been so remarkably different in type.  The fastest horse in the UK (who is the world record holder for a mile on a less than a half mile track) isn't even 14.3hh and is as fine as a horse can get, whereas the best racing mare in recent years here (who was subsequently exported to Canada to race) is a 17.2hh monster (which is probably why she was able to take on the best stallions in the country and beat them).  Personally we're looking for them to be between 15.1hh - 15.3hh (bigger horses sometimes struggle with the tight bends as we race on primarily half mile tracks), not too long in the body, not too deep girthed, athletic light types with not too much bone.  Gait-wise we don't like 'daisy-cutters' (pacers who flick from the fetlock and hardly bend the knee - they are at risk of struggling on the grass tracks by not clearing any bumps in the track) nor do we like 'ploughers' (horses who lift high at the knee - they will inevitably sustain injuries to their knees racing on the hard tracks due to the force with which they hit the ground).  We don't know what their gait will be like until they begin work so all we can do is use well-gaited stallions on our mares who themselves were nicely-gaited, avoiding horses at risk of going to their knees or cross-firing.

Hope that makes some sort of sense!



TheMule said:



			My mare is huge, uncomfortable and looking ready to burst.... Night 5 of official foalwatch, hoping she gets a move on soon!!
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you! As much as it's great to have foals, the stress/lack of sleep/worry of it kinda sucks!  I'm one down, one to go...


----------



## Custard Cream (4 April 2016)

Well tonight mare has come in leaking milk. Her vulva is very long and gaping open at the bottom, which I've not seen before. pH is 6.5-6.75 (the colour is very subjective!). 

I'll be popping back to yard later on and may sleep over. Bloody typical if it comes tonight when we have the camera to set up tomorrow!


----------



## scottyg (4 April 2016)

Good luck cc.  Fingers crossed for you.  I've just popped up after work to check my mare as she has been very quiet for the last two days and has been caught laying down twice in as many days. She was also in no rush to get up either,  and considering I've never seen her lated down it us quite unusual behaviour.  May start camping out soon!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 April 2016)

She can not be far off! I hope for your sanity and sleep it comes tonight.


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (4 April 2016)

Thank you so much! The size is very much what I expected. When I went around the yards Stateside, all of the trotters averaged about14.2- 15 hands, and they were regarded as normal. Coming from an eventing/SJ/racing background, I was used to something 16h-plus, and now I know why the height difference, although I'm astonished at the huge mare doing all of the winning. The track was all-weather too - turf didn't seem too common for trotting, at least in New England, but then I didn't visit any others, so I may be talking through my hat, as it were. Thank you again for all of the information. I just wish trotting was covered on TV!



Crosshill Pacers said:



			Unfortunately I think it's the light  I went back to check a photo I had of his sire thinking he had a star but that's the sire of Tracey's foal.  Cliff's dad has a white sock on his near hind and that's it, and Beachgirl is completely black.

We breed Standardbreds purely for racing, and we only breed pacers and not trotters so yes, it's all about how fast they can pace.  Everyone has a different idea about what makes 'the perfect racehorse', and quite honestly all of the top horses in the UK and indeed the wider world have been so remarkably different in type.  The fastest horse in the UK (who is the world record holder for a mile on a less than a half mile track) isn't even 14.3hh and is as fine as a horse can get, whereas the best racing mare in recent years here (who was subsequently exported to Canada to race) is a 17.2hh monster (which is probably why she was able to take on the best stallions in the country and beat them).  Personally we're looking for them to be between 15.1hh - 15.3hh (bigger horses sometimes struggle with the tight bends as we race on primarily half mile tracks), not too long in the body, not too deep girthed, athletic light types with not too much bone.  Gait-wise we don't like 'daisy-cutters' (pacers who flick from the fetlock and hardly bend the knee - they are at risk of struggling on the grass tracks by not clearing any bumps in the track) nor do we like 'ploughers' (horses who lift high at the knee - they will inevitably sustain injuries to their knees racing on the hard tracks due to the force with which they hit the ground).  We don't know what their gait will be like until they begin work so all we can do is use well-gaited stallions on our mares who themselves were nicely-gaited, avoiding horses at risk of going to their knees or cross-firing.

Hope that makes some sort of sense!



Fingers crossed for you! As much as it's great to have foals, the stress/lack of sleep/worry of it kinda sucks!  I'm one down, one to go...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Custard Cream (5 April 2016)

Slept at yard last night, not a sausage!


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (5 April 2016)

Are you sure it's not just wind?  So sorry to hear she's keeping you guessing, but surely it can't be long now! Hopefully you'll have your CCTV set up for tonight, and you can get a bit of rest while you keep an eye on her. Chin up, and keep drinking the caffeine! We're rooting for you (and the mare, of course!).



Custard Cream said:



			Slept at yard last night, not a sausage!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ihatework (5 April 2016)

Custard Cream said:



			Slept at yard last night, not a sausage!
		
Click to expand...

Drat, I checked in this morning thinking you might have good news! Hopefully TheMule will have news, mine is due Thursday but looking very quiet


----------



## Princess16 (5 April 2016)

Custard Cream said:



			Slept at yard last night, not a sausage!
		
Click to expand...

Little madam ! Hopefully not too much longer ! Hope your own birth isn't so long winded 

Looking forward to hearing about the other foals due too


----------



## TheMule (5 April 2016)

Nothing last night, though I think she looks more ready this morning- muscles very soft, teats pointing outwards. She didn't wax up with her last foal so who knows?!


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (5 April 2016)

Can we all have a stern word with our mares tonight please and try to hurry them along?!  I don't like waiting, plus Cliff is looking for some online friends (not that he realises it!) and a real life companion.  I had hoped that Tracey would think about dropping at the end of this week but there is minimal change in her udder and last night I overheard OH telling the stallion owner on the phone that he thinks she's around 10 days to a fortnight away and will probably go 12 months.  I have no idea where he's getting that idea from given her two previous foalings (bang on 11 months 2 weeks).

The owner of the sire of Tracey's foal is also the owner of Cliff's sire and she rang last night as word had got to her of Cliff's arrival and she wanted us to send the photos as (and I hadn't even considered this despite knowing this was the stallion's first crop) Cliff is the first foal by his sire born in the UK (Eagle Luck was imported from America in the autumn of 2014).  If he doesn't win any races, at least I can always say he was first in something!


----------



## MardyMare (5 April 2016)

Crosshill Pacers said:



			Can we all have a stern word with our mares tonight please and try to hurry them along?!
		
Click to expand...

Good idea   I lurk in here waiting to see pictures of all your babies - love this time of year - hope the birthing goes well for you all


----------



## crabbymare (5 April 2016)

Custard Cream said:



			Slept at yard last night, not a sausage!
		
Click to expand...

 thats your problem. you are not waiting for a sausage  hope she foals quickly now so you can get to bed and relax


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (5 April 2016)

Flipping mare.  Tell her to hurry up so you can get some sleep!


----------



## Custard Cream (5 April 2016)

I'm bloody stressed to the hilt. OH thought he had sussed out a camera to stream over the internet, but it won't bloody work. Is anyone here techy? This is the set up. 

No natural phone signal on any network at the yard.
YO has O2 booster box.
I bought an O2 PAYG Sim and had the number added to the booster box so now when I'm at the yard I have phone and 3G and internet access. Brilliant so far. Works so well I can FaceTime from her stable. 

So OH bought the following (he is reasonably techy having been a network manager in a former life):
Wifi Camera with night vision
Router
USB Modem with nano sim applicator. 

We set it up at home and it worked perfectly over our wifi (of course!) but we have no O2 signal at home so couldn't check that bit. Took it all to yard. Put my O2 SIM into the USB Modem and set it all up. The router picked up the camera easily, not a problem, we could see the camera on the laptop screen that was connected to the router. We put the PAYG O2 SIM into the modem and plugged it into the router and tried to connect and it wouldn't work. 

I'm going round in circles with O2 chat as this doesn't fit their script. They are trying to tell me that the PAYG O2 sim doesn't allow tethering to phones....they aren't listening at all!!!!!

ARGHHHH

I can't manage to stay at the yard again as I have spent ALL day today in bed. It's not good for me or for our business, I should have been at work. I NEED to get this camera working online.


----------



## Kathy657 (5 April 2016)

We bought a baby monitor with camera. It streams to a monitor  & I can also stream to my I pad or phone when I'm at work or home. Our foal isn't due till May, but tried it when we went out for the day and left the dogs at home.


----------



## Custard Cream (5 April 2016)

Hi Kathy, I'm guessing it is on your home wifi? Our problem is there's no wifi or phone signal other than o2 via the boost box. If we had wifi it would be really easy!


----------



## crabbymare (5 April 2016)

what do you log on to at home to get the pictures? I am wondering if you need to look for a different Ip address or something at the yard. other than that its very different to the systems I have seen or been given to watch where you just go to the ip or web address and the picture is there


----------



## Custard Cream (5 April 2016)

There's no way for the signal to get into the Internet though. When at the yard I can go to the IP address and see the camera, that's cos I can pick up the wifi signal that the camera gives off via the router. Unfortunately to then get it on the Internet it needs either a phone signal or wifi (or Ethernet) and we have neither. Going to try one last thing, an O2 dongle. But I don't think that will work either. 

pH is back up to 7 tonight though boobs have a drop of milk on each. Mare very calm and relaxed. Don't think it will be tonight so have come home again. Need more sleep!


----------



## Kathy657 (5 April 2016)

We downloaded an App called Hubble from the App Store. This then connects to the camera on the Baby monitor. You can have it as a video or snapshots and move the camera remotely on the I pad or phone. 
Have tried it from work and the Spa when we went the other day. I presume it connected to their wifi. When she's due to foal we will stay up the stabless in the caravan. The monitor has a range of 500 metres.


----------



## Custard Cream (6 April 2016)

No sign of anything this morning other than sticky back legs so she's out in the field soaking up the sunshine. Have got another magic device arriving today and if that doesn't work then nothing will!


----------



## Princess16 (6 April 2016)

How many days is she now CC?


----------



## stolensilver (6 April 2016)

Sorry to hear your problems with getting cctv working cc. I hate technology when it doesn't work. There never seems to be an easy solution. Fingers crossed your new bit of kit will work for you. 

I've got 3 foals due this year. The first one arrived on Easter Monday, a chestnut filly. She is out of my maiden mare so I was a bit worried about them. Thank goodness everything went smoothly and Dizzy (my mare) is being a wonderful mum, she's adorable. 

Her filly is called Stolen Sunrise. She's bred to event and you can tell! She's so different from the dressage foals I've had in the past couple of years. This one leaps and boings and gallops like the wind. She's a sweetie, very brave and friendly. 

I don't know how to post a picture so here's a link to her page on my website. I hope you like her. 

http://www.stolensilverhorses.co.uk/for-sale/


----------



## MardyMare (6 April 2016)

stolensilver said:



			Sorry to hear your problems with getting cctv working cc. I hate technology when it doesn't work. There never seems to be an easy solution. Fingers crossed your new bit of kit will work for you. 

I've got 3 foals due this year. The first one arrived on Easter Monday, a chestnut filly. She is out of my maiden mare so I was a bit worried about them. Thank goodness everything went smoothly and Dizzy (my mare) is being a wonderful mum, she's adorable. 

Her filly is called Stolen Sunrise. She's bred to event and you can tell! She's so different from the dressage foals I've had in the past couple of years. This one leaps and boings and gallops like the wind. She's a sweetie, very brave and friendly. 

I don't know how to post a picture so here's a link to her page on my website. I hope you like her. 

http://www.stolensilverhorses.co.uk/for-sale/

Click to expand...

Oh she is gorgeous - you are rightly proud of your mare - she is lovely too


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (6 April 2016)

Stolensilver she IS lovely!

Minor update on Tracey - udder has changed in the last 36 hours, nothing doing behind.  She's come up lame on her near hind so is stabled for the timebeing (plus the weather has been awful)...simply a case of keeping an eye on her.  I've asked OH to take her out for a walk if it stays dry today and she's a bit more comfortable on that leg.

And here's a gratuitous photo of Cliff.


----------



## stolensilver (6 April 2016)

Thankyou. She's my first second-generation homebred and I was so anxious about how she would be. It was a big relief when she arrived safely and Dizzy turned into a doting mum. She's so happy!


----------



## stolensilver (6 April 2016)

Thankyou, I'm so pleased with her. 

I love your photo of Cliff. What a ham. LOL!


----------



## scottyg (6 April 2016)

Cc is there a wireless router near by?   I have finally got mine working after much stress.  I'm definitely no expert by any means,  but could describe my set up if that would help?  Though a wireless router is needed


----------



## crabbymare (6 April 2016)

cliff is a real cutie  hope all the other mares people are waiting for stop crossing their legs and foal so everyone can get some proper sleep


----------



## Custard Cream (6 April 2016)

Could tonight be the night?







She's 326 days, brought her in tonight with milk running from her teats. 

It's my birthday tomorrow!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 April 2016)

I hope so.  Would have to be called celebration then!


----------



## jules9203 (6 April 2016)

Fingers x its tonight. Where did you get the testing kit from? My mare is due soon and this looks helpful!


----------



## Custard Cream (6 April 2016)

Just bog standard pH strips from eBay. Think they are pH 4-9


----------



## ihatework (6 April 2016)

I hope you have the best birthday present ever!! Exciting.


----------



## Princess16 (6 April 2016)

Oooh excited ! Will keep logging on for updates !


----------



## Fools Motto (6 April 2016)

Ohh, looking very promising CC. Good luck!


----------



## Custard Cream (7 April 2016)

Think this is it! Very restless, digging, up and down, tail cocked. Never seen her like this. Grunting, when do I out the tail bandage on?!


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (7 April 2016)

Sounds like it! I have to say I've never bothered with tail bandages or plaiting. Horses have been managing to foal without 'em for millennia, so I wouldn't fret about it. If you don't mind a goopy tail, I'd not bother and save yourself some hassle. But if you have a mare with loads of hair and you want to keep an eye on what's happening, I'd just go ahead and whack on the bandage now! If she's playing silly beggars and has no intentions of foaling right now, you can just take it off later. Good luck!!!


----------



## LadyGascoyne (7 April 2016)

So so exciting!!!


----------



## Zero00000 (7 April 2016)

Exciting &#128522;


----------



## Princess16 (7 April 2016)

Any news CC !! It's like waiting for a baby


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 April 2016)

I hope that CC has gone back to bed a very happy birthday girl and she will update us with lovely news later.


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (7 April 2016)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CC!

Did you get any nice presents?! 

Waiting (im)patiently for an update!


----------



## Asha (7 April 2016)

Happy birthday CC, did foal arrive ?


----------



## Custard Cream (7 April 2016)

GOOD NEWS!!!

Foal arrived at 12.30am this morning, on my birthday! Textbook foaling, I arrived at yard around 10.30 and settled into bed to watch on the camera. She was restless, walking round and digging. Then all went quiet and she lay down. No sweating or grunting! Then around 12.15 she got up and a white bag had appeared! I checked and there was a nose and two feet! Rang the vet in a panic! 

She then lay down and started pushing. Got up and down a few times then seemed to stop pushing. She lay down and I could see red in the back so I went in and pulled a couple of times till he was almost out and broke the bag. He was breathing happily. I left them to it!

She lay there for about 5 mins, back feet still inside, then got up and the cord broke naturally. 

He was up and suckling within the hour and by 3 hrs he'd done 3 soggy poos. 

This morning he's done solid poos!

India loves him! He lies down and she bats him to get up! She's had her breakfast and I've managed to put the bed right a bit as it was a bit mountainous for foal to walk round. She's eating hay and he's suckling. 

No name yet, photos to follow when I get home later!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 April 2016)

Many congratulations birthday girl. Look forward to seeing pics. X


----------



## crabbymare (7 April 2016)

congratulations on the best birthday present you could have had. now you can rest properly and sleep. eating and in his case drinking. pooing and sleeping are all good


----------



## ihatework (7 April 2016)

Yey! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## JJS (7 April 2016)

Aww, she was waiting for your birthday all along! Congratulations, CC!


----------



## Asha (7 April 2016)

Brilliant news &#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Princess16 (7 April 2016)

Yaay! Congratulations! How lovely to have him born on your special day!


----------



## GemG (7 April 2016)

Wow congratulations!!!! To all!!!


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (7 April 2016)

Congratulations 

This is great news, can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (7 April 2016)

What a lovely, lovely birthday present!!! Congratulations, and I suggest you eat much CAKE as a treat to yourself!!! Can't wait to see pics of junior!


----------



## MardyMare (7 April 2016)

Fab!  congrats.  Looking forward to pictures


----------



## Kathy657 (7 April 2016)

Congratulations, can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (7 April 2016)

Great news to wake up to- CONGRATS!

Can't wait to see the pics.

Ps, we share a birthday &#128516;


----------



## Custard Cream (7 April 2016)

Here we go!











































I'm a smitten kitten! 

And knackered!


----------



## Zero00000 (7 April 2016)

Absolutely beautiful and what a fantastic birthday present &#128522;


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 April 2016)

Did I mention Archie stamps his stock ?  He is the spit of Alice. Happy birthday and a good nights sleep to you.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 April 2016)

He's gorgeous.  Now get some sleep!!!


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (7 April 2016)

Oh, he's absolutely gorgeous!!! What a wee cracker!


----------



## EventingMum (7 April 2016)

He is gorgeous! I really miss having foals, though not the foal watches, there's something magical about watching a wee one come into the world.


----------



## JJS (7 April 2016)

Oh, he's just beautiful!


----------



## splashgirl45 (7 April 2016)

lucky you to have his birthday the same as yours.  we need a name now, but perhaps sleep first...happy birthday!!!


----------



## ihatework (7 April 2016)

Beautiful strong foal, congratulations x


----------



## scottyg (7 April 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## twiggy2 (8 April 2016)

smart foal, congratulations and a belated happy birthday


----------



## GemG (8 April 2016)

He looks lovely and strong - and doesn't your mare look completely smitten with him!

Seeing them come into the world is extra special!


----------



## PorkChop (8 April 2016)

He is absolutely gorgeous, Congratulations


----------



## Custard Cream (8 April 2016)

Thanks all! I am one very smitten mum, he's adorable. This morning he's been learning what his legs are for and has been bucking round his stable much to my amusement. He has let me scratch his neck and he's had a good sniff and investigate of me, all with his mums approval. I'm so proud of him and her! 
Vet today for a check up and to have a quick blood test to check his immunity levels. Fingers crossed all ok, he's very strong and cheerful.


----------



## MardyMare (8 April 2016)

Custard Cream said:



			Thanks all! I am one very smitten mum, he's adorable. This morning he's been learning what his legs are for and has been bucking round his stable much to my amusement. He has let me scratch his neck and he's had a good sniff and investigate of me, all with his mums approval. I'm so proud of him and her! 
Vet today for a check up and to have a quick blood test to check his immunity levels. Fingers crossed all ok, he's very strong and cheerful.
		
Click to expand...

He is beautiful.  Well done all of you - hope all the tests are good news.


----------



## Equi (8 April 2016)

Awww what a perfect foal! He is going to be an absolute corker!


----------



## Mariposa (8 April 2016)

Ah how perfect! Gorgeous gorgeous foalie!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Custard Cream (8 April 2016)

Very high immunity levels - clever mummy and her clever milk!

He was very good at being handled.....next job is to get a foal slip on him!


----------



## PorkChop (8 April 2016)

Custard Cream said:



			Very high immunity levels - clever mummy and her clever milk!

He was very good at being handled.....next job is to get a foal slip on him!
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant, so pleased that all has gone so well


----------



## Custard Cream (9 April 2016)

We have a name. 

Percy!

Lord Percy from blackadder who created Pure Green and our business colour is green and Perseus is an astronomical term which fits in with our other naming conventions.


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 April 2016)

Custard Cream said:



			Very high immunity levels - clever mummy and her clever milk!

He was very good at being handled.....next job is to get a foal slip on him!
		
Click to expand...

Reminds me of when Alice was born.  I had to get my dear friend, who is a stud groom, to get a slip on Alice.  I thought I would break her if I grabbed her !


----------



## Lisa2manyponies (9 April 2016)

firstly bear with me as I haven't attached photos to a thread on here for years and secondly I am a little sleep deprived after finding this lovely little chap in the stable at 4 am this morning 





























meet magic born on his due date  next mare is due tomorrow


----------



## splashgirl45 (9 April 2016)

he is really cute.... congratulations


----------



## LadyGascoyne (9 April 2016)

Aaaaaaaawww! What a cute foal!

He is gorgeous, you must be thrilled.


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (9 April 2016)

What a wee toot!!! He looks a cheeky wee fellow!!!! Congrats! Do you think he's going to turn grey, or stay bay?


----------



## Lisa2manyponies (9 April 2016)

both parents are grey so I expect will go grey mum was very very dappled until she was 10 so really really hoping he is the same


----------



## GemG (10 April 2016)

Oh my goodness.  His cute is he!  Both him and his mum are completely gorgeous, what lovely faces and kind eyes they both have...   You are very lucky!


----------



## Princess16 (10 April 2016)

CC and Lisa congratulations to you both- what absolutely adorable foals.

I want one 

Eta Lisa your mare is extremely pretty !


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (11 April 2016)

Now we're talking people!  Foals foals foals...I *love* this time of year!

Percy is a delight, I adore the name, and Magic is cuteness overload.

WAS HALF WAY THROUGH WRITING THIS AND OH HAS JUST TEXT TO SAY TRACEY HAS GIVEN BIRTH TO A COLT OUTSIDE BECAUSE ONCE AGAIN SHE TRICKED US WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I'M IN WORK ARGH


----------



## JJS (11 April 2016)

Congratulations, Lisa, and a second lot of congratulations to Crosshill too!


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (11 April 2016)

HAH! Isn't that just the way of it??? Tricky Tracey!! Pics please, when you can, and I'm loving all of this foal-y goodness!!



Crosshill Pacers said:



			Now we're talking people!  Foals foals foals...I *love* this time of year!

Percy is a delight, I adore the name, and Magic is cuteness overload.

WAS HALF WAY THROUGH WRITING THIS AND OH HAS JUST TEXT TO SAY TRACEY HAS GIVEN BIRTH TO A COLT OUTSIDE BECAUSE ONCE AGAIN SHE TRICKED US WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I'M IN WORK ARGH
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (11 April 2016)

Ok gang, photo quality not great as it's like the middle of December here with us tonight and lighting wasn't great in the stable but here he is, our new boy Crosshill Cadillac...or as he will be fondly known from this day forth: Phil!

Dark bay, not a hint of white on him...much smaller than Cliff despite there being a good hand difference between their dams (in Tracey's favour).  He has _very_ long legs, a really sweet little head (unlike his mother who has rather a prominent roman nose) and he is as sharp as a tack.  He really couldn't be any more different to Cliff if he tried.  I can't wait for the weather to pick up and for them to get to know each other, I love watching foals play together!















And that's the first of many, many hurdles crossed for us!


----------



## splashgirl45 (11 April 2016)

saw yours was the last post and hoped it was piccies.  another lovely boy.  you are lucky!!!!!


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (11 April 2016)

What a gorgeous boy! Welcome, Phil!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (11 April 2016)

Awww, he a proper snuggley cuddley!!  Congratulations.


----------



## MardyMare (12 April 2016)

Congrats Lisa and CP both babies absolutely gorgeous x


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (13 April 2016)

... and, in anticipation of next year, my mare was served on Friday. Now we wait to see if she's taken. This is our first foal for a few years, so once again I'm plunging into the terrifying and exciting world of breeding horses ... and this time it is fulfilling (I hope!) a lifetime ambition and dream for me. 

As an aside, a friend's mare foaled this morning, a cracking big TB colt (by Coach House), two and 1/2 weeks late. Apparently late foaling is a bit of a trend this year.


----------



## Asha (13 April 2016)

Phil is gorgeous , congrats CP 2 stunning boys


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (14 April 2016)

More gratuitous photos - this was taken last night when I got home from work, put my 'working' clothes on and went and sat in the stable with Tracey and Phil for an hour.  Must admit, I tried to get photos of Cliff as well (who has altered dramatically, he is getting like a little tank) but Beachgirl has gone off me and isn't allowing any interaction with Cliff unless I bring her food.  She's as fly as they come.

So here's Phil, aka Crosshill Cadillac, named after a racehorse we met in Florida back in February called Cadillac Phil whose owner was completely barmy but great fun while we were there!


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (14 April 2016)

Oh my word, is he a charmer, or what??? I just LOVE foal whiskers - Phil's are magnificent, along with his extravagant eyelashes. He's lovely!


----------



## JJS (17 April 2016)

Oh, I absolutely adore Phil!


----------



## stolensilver (18 April 2016)

My second foal has arrived, a bay filly by Uthopia out of a Rubinstein-line mare from a wonderful motherline that has produced 17 graded stallions and GP producers. I'm so excited by this one, she moves as if she is on springs! 

https://www.facebook.com/Stolensilversportshorses/
www.stolensilverhorses.co.uk


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (18 April 2016)

Congrats!!! Our first filly on our 2016 foals thread (I think!). She's a beauty.



stolensilver said:



			My second foal has arrived, a bay filly by Uthopia out of a Rubinstein-line mare from a wonderful motherline that has produced 17 graded stallions and GP producers. I'm so excited by this one, she moves as if she is on springs! 

https://www.facebook.com/Stolensilversportshorses/
www.stolensilverhorses.co.uk

Click to expand...


----------



## stolensilver (18 April 2016)

Thankyou. She might be the second filly of 2016 though as my first one was a filly too. That one is a ginger ninja! Bred to event and spends all her time galloping and leaping and boinging. She's so cute. It helps that she's really cuddly too. 
http://www.stolensilverhorses.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/DSC00373.jpg


----------



## ihatework (18 April 2016)

Gorgeous stolensilver.

I'm still waiting. 11 days over now and not a hint of anything anytime soon. Boring!


----------



## stolensilver (18 April 2016)

11 days is taking the biscuit. Are you allowed to feed mares curry?


----------



## ihatework (18 April 2016)

stolensilver said:



			11 days is taking the biscuit. Are you allowed to feed mares curry?
		
Click to expand...

Well turmeric seems to fix most things according to this forum so it might be worth a try &#128540;


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (18 April 2016)

Friend's mare foaled last week 20 days late. Lots of late foals this year, apparently, at least in the TB world.



ihatework said:



			Gorgeous stolensilver.

I'm still waiting. 11 days over now and not a hint of anything anytime soon. Boring!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## popsdosh (19 April 2016)

Tetrarch 1911 said:



			Friend's mare foaled last week 20 days late. Lots of late foals this year, apparently, at least in the TB world.
		
Click to expand...

Yes cold weather again will not help . you learn over many years with thousands of  animals being born what an influence it is.


----------



## TheMule (21 April 2016)

My mare finally foaled- 2 weeks late, after 3 weeks of watching as she did look ready!
Lovely smart black colt, Fabrice Van Overis x Weston Justice x Fleetwater Opposition. He's doing really well so far


----------



## Asha (21 April 2016)

Oohh, he's stunning , have you named him yet ?


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (21 April 2016)

Gorgeous lad! I love the photo of him lying down and trying to figure out where to put his legs!


----------



## ihatework (21 April 2016)

Cute as a button The Mule


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (22 April 2016)

Smart looking chap!   Congratulations.


----------



## AllyEquestrian (22 April 2016)

13 days to go (but i think she will go over) Not showing many signs of foaling. Think we are going to have a big foal.


Callie (ISH) is in foal to Tolan R (KWPN). My first foal and Callie's second, SO EXCITED!!


----------



## AllyEquestrian (22 April 2016)

The mule - What an absolute beauty! Congratulations! -


----------



## Crackerz (22 April 2016)

My YO has 2 Connie mares still cooking their babies  One is overdue, i'm so excited!


----------



## TheMule (22 April 2016)

Asha said:



			Oohh, he's stunning , have you named him yet ?
		
Click to expand...

He's called Jumbo Jet, as my sister (his technical owner!) was on a plane to Kuwait at the time he was born. Jet also works quite well with the black colouring


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (22 April 2016)

TheMule said:



			He's called Jumbo Jet, as my sister (his technical owner!) was on a plane to Kuwait at the time he was born. Jet also works quite well with the black colouring 

Click to expand...

I love where names come from like that!  We had a colt foal 2 years ago (Crosshill Aurora after the National winner Auroras Encore which OH had backed) and we'd been shopping that day for stuff for our new house at Wilkos....so he became Wilko!  Two years on and he's living in Skipton with his new owner and is still called Wilko.  Love to have a story behind a name   Jet is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Asha (22 April 2016)

TheMule said:



			He's called Jumbo Jet, as my sister (his technical owner!) was on a plane to Kuwait at the time he was born. Jet also works quite well with the black colouring 

Click to expand...

Smashing name, for a smashing foal. &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## scottyg (22 April 2016)

Chestnut filly born 3 days overdue.  Thank god for my cameras.  One minute I'm laid in bed and hear her groaning, half An hour later I'm at the yard and greeted by a 5 minute old foal(the camera records ). Still on amniotic sac.  Can't upload photo,  so have to use photo bucket http://s447.photobucket.com/user/sc...150703_141044_zpsdb4siqvf.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6


----------



## JJS (23 April 2016)

Two more beautiful babies! Congratulations to both foal owners!


----------



## splashgirl45 (23 April 2016)

scottyg said:



			Chestnut filly born 3 days overdue.  Thank god for my cameras.  One minute I'm laid in bed and hear her groaning, half An hour later I'm at the yard and greeted by a 5 minute old foal(the camera records ). Still on amniotic sac.  Can't upload photo,  so have to use photo bucket http://s447.photobucket.com/user/sc...150703_141044_zpsdb4siqvf.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6

Click to expand...

pretty foal, nice long legs, congrats!!!!


----------



## vicko1 (23 April 2016)

My Connemara mare is due end of May, first foal for me! I bought the mare last summer having bought her beautiful foal 4 years previously which turned out to be a cracking pony! Hoping for more of the same! She hadn't been covered in 3 years so took a bit of work hence the late foaling! In foal to Builders Delight really excited to meet the new arrival!


----------



## teacups (27 April 2016)

vicko1 said:



			My Connemara mare is due end of May, first foal for me! I bought the mare last summer having bought her beautiful foal 4 years previously which turned out to be a cracking pony! Hoping for more of the same! She hadn't been covered in 3 years so took a bit of work hence the late foaling! In foal to Builders Delight really excited to meet the new arrival!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds very exciting: would love to see photos. Another month to wait! At least the weather might have warmed up a bit then.


----------



## Crackerz (28 April 2016)

One of the two Connie mares foaled last night! Not yet sure if it's a filly or colt (we ordered a colt!  )


----------



## Crackerz (28 April 2016)

Connie foal :wub:


----------



## GemG (28 April 2016)

Oh look, how brand new does he/she look! Literally. 

Congratulations!


----------



## ihatework (28 April 2016)

Awwwwww.
I'm not envious .... Honest!!!!!
Mines now 3 weeks overdue


----------



## Crackerz (28 April 2016)

It's so cute! 
YO has one more (maiden) left to foal, but it was due 2 weeks ago.....


----------



## TheMule (28 April 2016)

ihatework said:



			Awwwwww.
I'm not envious .... Honest!!!!!
Mines now 3 weeks overdue
		
Click to expand...

Can't believe you're still waiting! Is she looking more ready?


----------



## ihatework (28 April 2016)

TheMule said:



			Can't believe you're still waiting! Is she looking more ready?
		
Click to expand...

I'd like to say yes, but I might be optimistic there!
No sign of any milk
Bag is reasonably small, but in the last 3 days has gone fairly hard
Flaps are a bit swollen now but not particularly elongated
Muscle tone only slightly loose

She has gone more quiet and soppy and has given up galloping around the field. 

Who knows!


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (28 April 2016)

Horses, eh? Who'd 'ave 'em???


----------



## ihatework (29 April 2016)

He's arrived!!
Tiny bit of wax at 7am. Pacing in the field around 9.30 and foal born in stable 20 mins later!!


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (29 April 2016)

YAY!!! Congrats! Pics please!



ihatework said:



			He's arrived!!
Tiny bit of wax at 7am. Pacing in the field around 9.30 and foal born in stable 20 mins later!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ihatework (29 April 2016)

All very easy, placenta within 30 mins, he's up, pooed, drinking and mum is being brilliant.
She seems to have come up in a weird rash? Vet up soon to do a check on everything &#128515;


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (29 April 2016)

Oh my gosh, he's lovely! Congratulations again, and I'm glad everything went like clockwork. I'm sure the rash is not going to be a problem! Mum and baby are an absolute picture, and she looks besotted!


----------



## Asha (29 April 2016)

Oh wow , he looks a beauty. More photos needed when he goes out in the field . Congratulations. This thread has made me broody !


----------



## Crackerz (29 April 2016)

Congrats! He is cute!!
YO still has 1 more to come, well overdue!


----------



## HashRouge (29 April 2016)

ihatework said:



			All very easy, placenta within 30 mins, he's up, pooed, drinking and mum is being brilliant.
She seems to have come up in a weird rash? Vet up soon to do a check on everything &#128515;






















Click to expand...

That's a Balou du Rouet baby isn't it? I've very jealous 

I reckon he'll be big, the two I know (out of very different mares) are both enormous! Lovely boys though


----------



## ihatework (29 April 2016)

Yes a Balou baby!
He throws a few smaller ones too I think, Baloon and Balou star both on the smaller side and I've seen a couple of smaller fillies too.
Who knows, it's all a lottery. He's not a huge foal but then she is a maiden.
Very calm and friendly already - more than happy to be handled for the vet.


----------



## cundlegreen (29 April 2016)

having seen all the foaly photos, I'll now add mine. This filly was a complete surprise as I didn't realise that my event mare was in foal until I got her back up to start the season, and discovered the "grass belly" was something more. Sire was actually her own father, so I was somewhat concerned to see what came out, as you can imagine. No idea of conception date, as I cannot ever remember them getting together (both always kept apart from other horses, but the mare had actually jumped clear around her first BE Intermediate track when approx 6 months plus in foal!
As you can see, the filly is very correct. This was taken at one week old. She's 3/4 Welsh D, 1/4 TB, and quite possibly a 12 month gestation foal looking at the length of her legs!!


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (29 April 2016)

She's an utter sweetie! And she has some pazazz too! Glad she's here safe and sound, and her mum is obviously very proud of her. It looks as though she's quite the speed merchant!


----------



## HashRouge (29 April 2016)

ihatework said:



			Yes a Balou baby!
He throws a few smaller ones too I think, Baloon and Balou star both on the smaller side and I've seen a couple of smaller fillies too.
Who knows, it's all a lottery. He's not a huge foal but then she is a maiden.
Very calm and friendly already - more than happy to be handled for the vet.
		
Click to expand...

Haha must be something in the water then 
They're really nice boys though, I'm excited to hear how your little lad grows up. My main ambition in life atm is to earn enough money to buy the younger one, but I think that's a pipe dream!


----------



## splashgirl45 (29 April 2016)

love this thread, all of the babies are fab....love them all....


----------



## The wife (2 May 2016)

Still waiting. 3 weeks over now. Baby pictures are making me jealous. Blooming maidens!


----------



## Princess16 (2 May 2016)

I officially have foal envy 

Congrats all of you they are all such beauties !


----------



## ashlingm (10 May 2016)

This was day 304 - we have a while to go yet! But I'm getting quite excited


----------



## MardyMare (16 May 2016)

Congratulations to all of you they are so cute!

ihatework - was your mare ok - did the rash go?


----------



## ihatework (16 May 2016)

MardyMare said:



			Congratulations to all of you they are so cute!

ihatework - was your mare ok - did the rash go?
		
Click to expand...

Aw, thanks for asking. Yes the rash went quickly, must have been a sweat rash


----------



## MardyMare (16 May 2016)

Good to hear


----------



## Magicmadge (17 May 2016)

Well I'm starting my build up , my standard Shetland is 287 and her bag is on the move &#128516;


----------



## Magicmadge (17 May 2016)

Will post some pics later if I can remember how !!


----------



## Equi (17 May 2016)

Mines on dat 274 and huge! Her bags started to harden a little but nothing major.


----------



## Magicmadge (17 May 2016)




----------



## Magicmadge (17 May 2016)

Sorry havnt got a clue what I'm doing but that was her bag at 287 the second pic was supposed to be a pic of my mare !!!!


----------



## Magicmadge (17 May 2016)

Ah here she is 12 year old standard Shetland . This will be her third foal, second with me . Hoping for a chestnut filly&#128516; Will update with bag pics as it develops.


----------



## Kathy657 (17 May 2016)

Mine is a maiden mare, due on Monday. Slowly bagging up, hate this waiting game. I keep taking pictures of her bag but don't know how to post pictures.


----------



## AllyEquestrian (25 May 2016)

Completely forgot to post that my mare foaled a perfect colt. She went 9 days over and dripped milk for 6 days before finally foaling! TJ was born on the 14th of may and is out of KWPN stallion Tolan R. I am in love, here are some recent pictures of him


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 May 2016)

what a cutie, love the action shot...


----------



## Kathy657 (26 May 2016)

Our mare foaled last night at 10pm. She had wax in the morning, was pawing on the field in the afternoon. When she came in she was restless so we knew it was imminent . Delivered a beautiful black filly, 4 small white socks and a star. When she found her feet she spent ages trotting around her mum. Mare is a maiden and was a bit squealy every time she tried to suckle.
The filly is by Diarado out of a Contendro 1 mare.


----------



## splashgirl45 (26 May 2016)

congratulations,she sounds lovely but piccies would be nice,please


----------



## Kathy657 (26 May 2016)

How do I post pictures?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (26 May 2016)

Congratulations. 

The way I post them is to create a photobucket account (photobucket.com).  Upload your pics then copy the


----------



## ashlingm (26 May 2016)

Bets on as to when my mare will foal! She has bagged up alot and had a bit of milk at the end of her teats this morning but showing no other signs (vulva not relaxed yet etc). But she does appear to have changed shape...

Day 320 (24th of May)






Day 322 (26th of May)


----------



## dominobrown (28 May 2016)

My mare had her foal at 7pm yesterday. I am so over excited! 
Its was her (and mine) first foal so she was sent to stud a month before to foal with the experts. She was due on the 30th, foaled on the 27th.
It was a difficult foaling as the foal was so big. Glad she was with proper stud hands as she did need a bit of help. 
Obviously pictures ( the stud owner said it is a stunning foal, even though it was on outside mare to an outside stallion, i am covering my mare with her stallion all being well next) 





















Big bay filly. Now comes the difficult part of naming her!


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (28 May 2016)

What a lovely girl, and such a rich bay. What's her breeding?


----------



## dominobrown (28 May 2016)

Tb mare, typical tb bloodline, grandsire saddlers wells, called The two annes. To crackenthorpe kentagon.
I hope to breed an amatuer event horse for myself so nothing too big (like my current elephant that i event!). Breeding for temperement first and foremost. 
I knew what colour it would be, both mum and dad are a rich bay with really black points, which i love. Really glad to see no white socks!


----------



## scottyg (28 May 2016)

Ashlingm - Imo I don't think her belly has dropped enough yet,  though i found it  useful to view from beind too .  My mare didn't read the book on signs to show!  She  waxed up on one teat  about ten hours before  , vulva hadn't lengthened   (I was measuring) when checked 6 hours before  and no change in behaviour whatsoever. She was literally stood eating just before waters broken. Thankfully I was watching on my camera


----------



## popsdosh (29 May 2016)

Cannot get over the size of this guy less than 24hrs old think she was glad to get him out Ameretto M x Missy ( orchestra)

I dont normally post my offspring on here just amazed by this one.


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (29 May 2016)

My word, he is a big lad!


----------



## PorkChop (29 May 2016)

He's huge, gorgeous


----------



## popsdosh (29 May 2016)

LJR said:



			He's huge, gorgeous 

Click to expand...

Yes and he knows it  he actually walks over for a scratch  I normally have a slip oin for a few days ,however he will be OK can scratch his ears head and back and he pushes up to you even more. Shame he is standing so badly but even with his size he is dead straight. 
I am sure my words will come back to haunt me when he turns into the ugly duckling thug!!!!


----------



## ihatework (29 May 2016)

He's enourmous!


----------



## popsdosh (29 May 2016)

ihatework said:



			He's enourmous!
		
Click to expand...

Yeh she was 17 days over so that will account for some however she has only had grass all winter and spring and kept short on that as well as she had laminitis before the last one something I had never encountered in a TB broodie before still better safe than sorry.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (30 May 2016)

Goodness, he's a strapping chap isn't he?  Congratulations. 

One of mine held onto hers for an extra month I reckon one year, horrible spring, foal overcooked a bit and came out windswept.


----------



## Golden_Match_II (31 May 2016)

Born late last night, colt foal by Primitive Faerie Tale out of Tamera Bay (My old Novice eventer). Her second foal and everything went perfectly so we are calling it quits after this one


----------



## splashgirl45 (31 May 2016)

another cutie, what are you calling him?


----------



## Golden_Match_II (31 May 2016)

No idea yet - I'm in the middle of exams at uni so leaving that till the weekend - brain can't cope!!!


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (31 May 2016)

I'm very taken with him, I have to say. What is your mare's breeding?


----------



## Golden_Match_II (31 May 2016)

To be honest we have no idea - it says Welsh x TB on the passport but we aren't that sure as all unknown. Reason we bred from her was more because of what she has done rather than breeding haha! He is very cute haha


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (31 May 2016)

Ha! Thought she might be! She's a lovely sort, and congrats on your wee lad - he's just all of a piece, and I think he has a lot going for him. Thanks for sharing the pic! (Plus you've given me food for thought for one of my girls for next year ...)



Golden_Match_II said:



			To be honest we have no idea - it says Welsh x TB on the passport but we aren't that sure as all unknown. Reason we bred from her was more because of what she has done rather than breeding haha! He is very cute haha
		
Click to expand...


----------



## mgodwin1941 (12 June 2016)

I am new to this horse breeding, I have a rescue mare who came to me and ending up be pregnant. I know this is atleast her second pregnancy.  So friday around 5 pm she was laying down pushing getting up and down, rolling, sweating all over , holding her tail to the side, vagina is loose and when I squeeze her bag watery white milk coming out. Someone told me to take the other horse away and that made everything worst. She stopped labor and went crazy. Half way throw friday night I put them back with her. Since then she has been acting like nothing is wrong.. she is still has.white milk but it is not leaking I had to squeeze it to get it out... has anyone had this problem. My vet said it was false labor but I read that they can delay if they are messed with..


----------



## ihatework (12 June 2016)

mgodwin1941 said:



			I am new to this horse breeding, I have a rescue mare who came to me and ending up be pregnant. I know this is atleast her second pregnancy.  So friday around 5 pm she was laying down pushing getting up and down, rolling, sweating all over , holding her tail to the side, vagina is loose and when I squeeze her bag watery white milk coming out. Someone told me to take the other horse away and that made everything worst. She stopped labor and went crazy. Half way throw friday night I put them back with her. Since then she has been acting like nothing is wrong.. she is still has.white milk but it is not leaking I had to squeeze it to get it out... has anyone had this problem. My vet said it was false labor but I read that they can delay if they are messed with..
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like she is gearing up. Keep her under observation from afar, don't interfere too much and stop squeezing her bag! Good luck


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (12 June 2016)

Well, one benefit is that she's done this before. She's obviously not far off, so look for running milk, wax on her teats, and her udder might look shiny. It will also be hot and full. Slack muscles on either side of her dock, and her lady bits all floppy and reddened.

Is the other horse a mare or a gelding? She's obviously bonded with this horse, and is happier with than without her companion. Is there any way you can move the other horse into a field next door or something along these lines so they can still be companions but the other horse can't interfere? Sometimes other horses can steal foals. I had an elderly Shetland mare who was a fantastic nanny to weaned youngsters, but would steal a newborn. She had to move to a next door field during the foaling season, poor old dear. She LOVED foals and would stand gazing sorrowfully at the foals as they arrived. Once all of the babbies had arrived and bonded with their mums for a week or two, she was allowed back with the herd and took over her duties as honorary auntie, and patiently put up with awful pestering by a growing gang of foals. 

Anyway ... I digress.

Just maintain her routine, keep an eye out for the signs and don't interfere unless you absolutely have to in an emergency. Thankfully that is fairly rare, so let us know how she gets on, and good luck! Oh ... and pics when the wee one appears would be lovely ... 




mgodwin1941 said:



			I am new to this horse breeding, I have a rescue mare who came to me and ending up be pregnant. I know this is atleast her second pregnancy.  So friday around 5 pm she was laying down pushing getting up and down, rolling, sweating all over , holding her tail to the side, vagina is loose and when I squeeze her bag watery white milk coming out. Someone told me to take the other horse away and that made everything worst. She stopped labor and went crazy. Half way throw friday night I put them back with her. Since then she has been acting like nothing is wrong.. she is still has.white milk but it is not leaking I had to squeeze it to get it out... has anyone had this problem. My vet said it was false labor but I read that they can delay if they are messed with..
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Escada2004 (12 June 2016)

Just wanted to share some foal pics with you of my little colt born on 08/06/16 - im so proud of my mare and over the moon with the foal, this is my first foal so im a little excited


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (12 June 2016)

What a sweetie! What's his breeding? Congrats on your baby!


----------



## Escada2004 (12 June 2016)

Tetrarch 1911 said:



			What a sweetie! What's his breeding? Congrats on your baby!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Tetrarch  his dam is by Cicero Z out of a Wiensender x Gotthardsen mare and his Sire is Mermus R (Bergraff x Ramiro Z x Joost) 

He is very bold already and not afraid to leave his mum


----------



## splashgirl45 (12 June 2016)

very cute, what are you going to call him?


----------



## Escada2004 (13 June 2016)

splashgirl45 said:



			very cute, what are you going to call him?
		
Click to expand...

thank you  his passport name is Helianthus (Scientific name for sunflower) my mare is called Lily (stable name) being my favorite flower and sunflowers are my second favorite. Funnily enough i found out a while ago she had a foal in Belgium as a 3yo and she is called Jasmine, another flower! Havent decided on a stable name for him yet


----------



## LadyGascoyne (13 June 2016)

Escada2004 said:



			thank you  his passport name is Helianthus (Scientific name for sunflower) my mare is called Lily (stable name) being my favorite flower and sunflowers are my second favorite. Funnily enough i found out a while ago she had a foal in Belgium as a 3yo and she is called Jasmine, another flower! Havent decided on a stable name for him yet
		
Click to expand...

Ant? 

Gorgeous foal and such a lovely mare too.


----------



## Escada2004 (13 June 2016)

LadyGascoyne said:



			Ant? 

Gorgeous foal and such a lovely mare too.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  we were thinking of a name beginning with H, my other half likes Harry, i like Henry, i think it will be easier the more i get to know his character?


----------



## MardyMare (13 June 2016)

He is gorgeous


----------



## ihatework (13 June 2016)

Escada2004 said:



			Thank you  we were thinking of a name beginning with H, my other half likes Harry, i like Henry, i think it will be easier the more i get to know his character?
		
Click to expand...

Very cute!
Hugo, Hector?


----------



## LizzieRC1313 (20 June 2016)

Golden_Match_II said:



			My Welsh x TB (in signature) ex eventer (22 points, up to 1*) is in foal to Primitive Faerie Tale due late May/early June. 

Her second foal and she's 14. We have a full sister from last summer who is lovely if looking a bit awkward at the moment!
		
Click to expand...

Golden Match - congratulations on your second beautiful foal! Just wondering how chunky your mare is? We have a cob mare that if she is as good as everyone seems to think she will be we would like to breed from in the future. I really like Sula Blue but saw your posts/foals from PFT & they look rather lovely too! We would need something that would seriously refine the mare, so something TB or almost all TB which PFT is. What is he supposed to be like temperament/sharpness wise? How are you getting on with your two?


----------

